# Toughest Creature Of Them All...



## mosaix (Nov 17, 2010)

Tardigrades - tiny invertebrates found everywhere on the planet. 

According to last week's New Scientist, tardigrades have survived:



Without water for 120 years
Freezing to -278c
Heating to 151c
10 days in the vacuum of space
Pressure 6 times greater than the bottom of the deepest ocean
X-ray and gamma radiation lethal to other life forms.
They curl up, switch off their metabolism and wait for conditions to improve.


----------



## Starbeast (Nov 17, 2010)

Tradigrades are definately a tough breed, and they're such cool looking little creatures, it's fun watching them move about.


----------



## BookStop (Nov 17, 2010)

Had to look 'em up, as i wasn't sure what they are. Kind of cute little guys though.

Tiny water bears become first creatures to survive in space | Mail Online


----------



## mosaix (Nov 17, 2010)

Error correction - that should be -272.8c 

-278c would be somewhat difficult to say the least.


----------



## PTeppic (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm not sure the extra 5.2C would make a difference at that point (okay, apart from laws of physics...)


----------

